# Dollar General



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Was there today and they have their seeds in. Carrying alot more varieties this year...perhaps because so many are starting to garden?? Even had flowers like nasturiums and vincas which I've not seen them carry before. Plus all their veggies,too. 3 for $! 

Might I reccomend vincas for the easiest summer flower around...once blooming it doesn't care if you totally ignore it planted in the hot sun with only the rain it gets. Looks great in windowboxes,too. I never water; only fertilizer it gets is a dab of compost when I plant the plants which are easy to start. Amazes me so few people know what they are. Gotta have flowers...man does not live by 'taters alone!

Also had Chicken of the Sea tuna 4-packs for $2.50...good price for name brand. Just can make myself like Aldi tuna....also had Chef Boyrdee ravoli,spaggeti,etc...think they were $1 a can. They seem to be carrying more and more food items here. Did see the 10 bags of rice are now $7 but had a $5 off coupon for shopping on Sat. Another great item if their canned peach or Fuji apple pie filling at $1 a can. My DH loves his pie and quick to make a pie shell and empty in a can. See Walmart raised the butter price a dime; 'bout the only thing I get there as still way way cheaper than anywhere else around here. DEE


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thks for posting this Mutti! Last year was the first our DG didn't have seeds; I'll check on them tomorrow! ldc


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

It was just a couple years ago that the big packs of seeds were 4 for $1.00. I'd always go in and buy a bunch of snow pea and green bean seeds, couldn't get them cheaper anywhere else. I guess three for a buck isn't too bad though. 

I like a lot of the Clover Valley brand stuff that DG carries. About the only thing we don't care for is the mac and cheese--it's not as cheesy tasting as Kraft or Parade brands. Just about everything else we've ever bought is comparable to most other good brands. They also take coupons.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I went to the DG in my town tonight after reading your post...they didnt have any seeds...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw seeds at our Dollar General last week, and even looked at the packages. But they didn't show country of origin or whether they were hybrids, heirlooms, GM or anything else. I couldn't even find a "packaged for 2011" type date on them. So I put them back.

Has anyone planted seeds from DG and had good luck with them?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Has anyone planted seeds from DG and had good luck with them?


I've used DG seeds for years and have as good a luck with them as with any seeds. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

my pkts say American Seed ...finest quality since 1897. I'm looking at my pack of nasturturtiums and bottom seal says packed for ll Sell by 12/11. I grow alot of DG flowers and they always do great. I like to have patches of color everywhere I look plus we grow so many flowers for our bees benefit. Everyone has their own opinions on what seed they'll use. I'm against GMO's but not strict about organic or heirloom as I garden mainly to fill my jars.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

You'd think if they had seeds in Mo. they'd have them here in Arkansas as well.....hmmm...The store clerk looked at me like I was crazy for asking about garden seeds


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I've used the DG seeds for years too, never had any problem with them. Most of the varieties are op's, like the 25 cent/pack seeds at Wal Mart and Walgreens. Best thing to do would be to write down the varieties they carry and research them. But I think you'll find most are op's.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've used both DG and dollar store seeds. The Dollar store sells them ten for a dollar, so I buy a lot there.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Dollar Tree has seeds in the spring, too. I think they're 4 for $1. I bought a few last year. Got a very nice patch of mixed flowers and some of the best carrots I've grown. But the cherry tomatoes were awful.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

DH works for D G and he said probably be on this weeks or next Truck. Had them last year and they lasted less than a week. Sold Out


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Our DG has lots of seeds, and also the container/dirt/seed types. I know that they hate to see me coming...last year when seeds dropped to 2 cents a package, I bought all of them...that tape must have been 30 ft. long....LOL...they had to ring up every single packet...I give seeds for gifts all year....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Just talking to a friend and she said our local DG has the Golden Bantam in this year. 3 for a dollar...LOL!! She said there might be a dozen seed in them....

I'll stop on my way into work for a look see....


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Our DG has got some of their seeds in the only a few kinds, hope they will be getting more! Have a friend who is going to prepare our garden for us. Now, that is a real friend. He knows that we can't do it so he said he would bring the horses and stuff when he is doing his. Laughed and said we had such a little garden it would take longer to tack them up than fix the garden. God bless folks like him!


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw two displays (next to each other) in a new DG in Benton, AR yesterday. They were near the back stockroom so may have just made it out to the floor. This particular store is the largest DG I have ever been in. There is another store that I frequent that I did not yet see any seeds.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

My local DG FINALLY got some seeds...3 packs for a dollar...I picked up some yellow squash..zuc's..maters...melons..corn..turnips...etc......I normally like to buy my seed in bulk and save alot of $....but the way things are these days I figured I pick some up right now.......


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Y'all get your seeds EARLY! We won't see them in the stores for a month or 2, if this year is typical. If the seeds are hybrid, they will say hybrid on the package. If they ore OP, they probably won't say anything. The American Seeds have always done well for me. I've noticed that like with everything else, there seem to be fewer seeds in the packets each year, and the packets that used to be .10 each are up to 3-4/$1 now. Still, for plantings where you don't need a huge amount of plants, they are a great value, and even if you need to buy 10 packets to get enough Golden Bantam corn for a patch, it's probably still less than you'll pay to order it or buy at the feed store. Either way, it's cheaper than buying seedlings. Now *that* will seriously cut into any savings you are trying for in the garden!

I'm getting excited, though - nearly time to start my tomato seeds. Makes it seem like Spring might really come, even when it's snowing outside, like tonight!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

GrannyG said:


> Our DG has lots of seeds, and also the container/dirt/seed types. I know that they hate to see me coming...last year when seeds dropped to 2 cents a package, I bought all of them...that tape must have been 30 ft. long....LOL...they had to ring up every single packet...I give seeds for gifts all year....


Two cents a packet! Wow, I wish I could find a deal like that.  I'd have done the same thing - probably cost 'em more in register paper and ink than the .02 each for the seed packets, lol. Good job, GrannyG. :goodjob:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Reporting back: I did go check on Monday, but there were no seeds there yet. The clerk didn't know IF they'd get any this year...we'll see! ldc


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Isn't it funny how by the end of summer, we're sick of the garden, and here not even 4 months later, we're eager to start our seeds and repeat the cycle all over again...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up: Dollar General in East Liverpool, OH, had seeds as of last Friday!


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Y'all get your seeds EARLY! We won't see them in the stores for a month or 2, if this year is typical. If the seeds are hybrid, they will say hybrid on the package. If they ore OP, they probably won't say anything. The American Seeds have always done well for me. I've noticed that like with everything else, there seem to be fewer seeds in the packets each year, and the packets that used to be .10 each are up to 3-4/$1 now. Still, for plantings where you don't need a huge amount of plants, they are a great value, and even if you need to buy 10 packets to get enough Golden Bantam corn for a patch, it's probably still less than you'll pay to order it or buy at the feed store. Either way, it's cheaper than buying seedlings. Now *that* will seriously cut into any savings you are trying for in the garden!
> 
> I'm getting excited, though - nearly time to start my tomato seeds. Makes it seem like Spring might really come, even when it's snowing outside, like tonight!


Yeah, it is that time of the year, isn't it.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess im lucky. The local store I buy from has seeds all year long and they sell in bulk so its a great deal cheaper. The selection is not that great but a good many are heirloom.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

There is no optimist like a gardener! No matter what the last year's growing season was like (and it was AWFUL), here we are, busy planning the perfect garden for this year. :happy:

I wonder if the seed offer from the Eddie Albert Foundation is going to be available this year? They provided some wonderful seeds last year, including many heirlooms.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

GrannyG said:


> Our DG has lots of seeds, and also the container/dirt/seed types. I know that they hate to see me coming...last year when seeds dropped to 2 cents a package, I bought all of them...that tape must have been 30 ft. long....LOL...they had to ring up every single packet...I give seeds for gifts all year....


Well, shoot, I might just have to drive to Abilene to get them. Neither stores in Brownwood has them yet, and the clerk said she didn't know if they would get many -- they didn't last year.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

was in my DG yesterday didn't see any seeds tho hopefully they will have them soon


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Many of the DG seeds are heirlooms. Our DG got them in a week and a half ago.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

No,No No....we cannot have garden seed addiction at the same time as chicken addiction - it just won't do! These silly stores need to WAIT!!!

Vincas are the BEST annual flower to grow. Only they take a long time from seed. They are like an impatient that you can plant in the sun! Bright colored flowers, nice dark green foliage.


----------

